# Peacock fern?



## Felessan (Jun 24, 2010)

I went to petco to get my fishie a silk plant petco was out of silk plants as i soon found out...but it had lots of real plants after looking them all over i picked peacock fern it is so pretty and it looked healthy but after i got home and did a little reserch i found out it was not ment to be submerged though the packaging said it was a freash water aquatic plant. Is this true? Should I take it out?:|

:-(P.s. F'lessans fin rot is getting worse he fin is starting to look shreded i put aquarium salt in and do 50% water changes every day and fully clean every thing every 3 days. is there any thing else i should be doing?(he is in a 2 gal bowl were i live it is hot all year so i do not need a heater.)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Peacock fern will rot and die, take it back if you can and get a refund.

How long have you been treating the fish, do you have a filter? if so, I would remove it during treatment.

I would increase the water changes for treatment to 100% daily with the aquarium salt 1tsp/gal for at least 10 days.
However, if the natural treatment is not effective after a week you may need to use a broad spectrum antibiotic.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes, take the fern back!! OR, if you really like it, get some potting soil & put it in a pot!!!!


----------



## Felessan (Jun 24, 2010)

i just tryed to return it...they would not take it.
no filter, i have been treating for 2 weeks...but is getting worse


----------

